# Did the dog still wag its tail? Pets in divorce



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

What happened when you split the pets up? Did your ex's attitude toward the animal tell you something?


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> What happened when you split the pets up? Did your ex's attitude toward the animal tell you something?


I'm not sure what your asking but in my case we have a dog that was like a child to us (yes we also have 3 children but they are older with 15 being the youngest). He adored this dog but knew better then to try & take her from me & the kids. He still visits with her. In the beginning I wouldn't let him visit her at the house because she was so depressed& confused when he left I didn't want to confuse her. I was afraid if she saw him come here she would think he was staying. About 2 months ago I began to let him visit in the backyard. I guess the only thing I can tell you is what his attitude toward her has told me about him is that just maybe there is a shred left of the man I married 25 years ago since hes pretty much become someone I don't recognize anymore.


----------



## familyfirst09 (Dec 6, 2012)

My X left behind his two hunting dogs. In his defense he did try to take one but I refused, I wouldn't let him do that to me or to my D or my other dog. 
He lives with tramp and found out recently she bought a hunting dog. Before when he would come by the house for whatever reason he was very affectionate with the dogs. Now he doesn't even acknowledge them at all and honestly it doesn't seem to bug them either. 
Its a sin tho cause they are hunting dogs which I don't do. But they are happy puppies and get lots of love and attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the ow mine left me for & moved in with has a dog of her own. Hes always trying to get our kids to go to his "new house" but never mentions bringing the dog (& no the kids have yet to go to his house). Then when I really thought about it - last year when he would come in the door our dog would sniff him up & down. Maybe I should have paid better attention....


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

I have three cats and a dog. It's been9 months since left and not once has he been back to see them. Everyone seems to have adjusted now but if he were to visit, I'm sure my dog would think he was moving back. He used to say how much he loved them and now he's just abandoned them as well as me.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Chopsy said:


> I have three cats and a dog. It's been9 months since left and not once has he been back to see them. Everyone seems to have adjusted now but if he were to visit, I'm sure my dog would think he was moving back. He used to say how much he loved them and now he's just abandoned them as well as me.


Chops,

The affair fog is thick.

The wayward spouse actually bs's him/herself enough to think that all their problems are in the rearview mirror.

This allows them to not even worry about loyal innocent animals.

Very very cold-blooded behavior, but based on an illusion.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

Conrad said:


> Chops,
> 
> The affair fog is thick.
> 
> ...


I like it when they snap of it and notice the wreckage left behind.

Must be an empty feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

ReGroup said:


> I like it when they snap of it and notice the wreckage left behind.
> 
> Must be an empty feeling.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exposure is a wonderful thing


----------



## mrtickle (Jan 29, 2013)

We have a lovely cat, who we have had since it was born. She doted over it, and it always tended to look to her first rather than me if it wanted to curl up next to someone.

She just walked away from the cat, and the only comment she has made since is that she doesn't like coming back over as she 'doesn't like facing' the cat!

It actually surprised me how easily she left the cat, more than how easily she left me in many ways!


----------



## LivingAgain (Jun 12, 2013)

We have 2 cats, 2 dogs and a bunny. I moved out with the kids to an apartment that did not accept dogs. We took the cats and bunny. 

I love our cats and one is son's, one is D's. I am a dog person. Our 2 were rescues and I was beside myself not being able to take them! My oldest D took our pug and is fostering her until I move back to her area and can have her back.

I had to leave our ridgeback with STBXH because she is so big, I couldn't find anyone to foster her for me. It kills me that I couldn't take her. I have resigned myself to the fact that I will never have her back. I visited her with the kids for a while after I moved out but lately STBXH always has an excuse that we can't come over and see her....

He has moved on to a new life with POSOW and is taking the dog with him...he would have rather continued his affair and have one dog than his own children and all pets living with him...he always hated the cats anyway.


----------



## somethingnewmaybe (May 12, 2013)

My wife had a dog and left it with me as she moved into an apartment. At first I couldn't figure it out, I mean why leave your dog? Does she want to come back? I tried to R for 2 months before realizing it was all fake. I returned her dog because I felt like I was being used. By that evening her dog was permanently at another friends house because it was "unfair to have him in an apartment". I WAS being used....


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

We had 3 at the time I left. I took the dobe I adopted and the Aussie he got from a coworker since they both got along so good. I left an Aussie/lab mix who exH picked out himself. 

Within 2 months his dog was at the humane society. They called me to release him to be adopted as I was listed on the microchip as the contact. He has no shame who he abandons.....kids, wives, dogs, financial obligations....he just plain sucks. He wanted to keep my dobe too!!! Can't even imagine what would have happened to him if I conceded on that (which I almost did)


----------

